
Merge request checklist (2017) - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2017/10/06/the-merge-request-checklist
======
kossmoboleat
That's a nice summary of some good techniques. I'll send this around in my
team to improve our MRs.

The link to the submission here should be different though I think. It should
be

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16562100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16562100)

instead of

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u=https%3A%2F%2Fsmal...](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u=https%3A%2F%2Fsmalldata.tech%2Fblog%2F2017%2F10%2F06%2Fthe-
merge-request-checklist&t=The%20merge%20request%20checklist)

------
robotbikes
For a volunteer driven open-source project I work on, we just use the [wip]
nomenclature in the titles so that progress can be shared on a PR without
every thing being tidy. But these guidelines seem reasonable and useful.

~~~
wheresvic1
Yeah, gitlab actually provides a really nifty feature where if you mark the MR
as WIP:, it won't let you merge it!

